# Coyote Attacks Cat On Porch; Cat Outsmarted Him



## win231 (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## hawkdon (Jun 10, 2022)

Not sure that the cat had rear claws....lucky cat....


----------



## HoneyNut (Jun 10, 2022)

Scary,  hope the coyote wasn't waiting at the bottom of the post.  Orange cats seem to be more susceptible, I guess they are easier to spot.


----------



## Gemma (Jun 10, 2022)

Shame on the person filming this and not intervening to help that cat.


----------



## win231 (Jun 10, 2022)

HoneyNut said:


> Scary,  hope the coyote wasn't waiting at the bottom of the post.  Orange cats seem to be more susceptible, I guess they are easier to spot.


Or they taste better.


----------



## win231 (Jun 10, 2022)

Gemma said:


> Shame on the person filming this and not intervening to help that cat.


I don't think anyone was filming.  A security camera filmed it late at night.


----------



## Blessed (Jun 10, 2022)

That was just horrible!! Poor little thing, you can just see the look in his eyes and face. See him talking, begging for help.  Somebody did film that, watch again, you can see the porch light go on and you can see the camera zoom in. I hope that cat comes back and makes his yard a litter box and slaps the person HARD in the face.

There has been trouble in our community with coyotes. They not only attack domesticated animals but have been attacking small children in their own yards in broad daylight!!  I do not worry so much during the day but I am at the door with the back lights on when the dogs go out to potty.  I keep a broom and a baseball bat right there.  If something bothers my pets, I will protect them.  I don't have many wild animals come into the yard now.  I have a 88# chow that can do the job if need be.


----------



## win231 (Jun 10, 2022)

Blessed said:


> That was just horrible!! Poor little thing, you can just see the look in his eyes and face. See him talking, begging for help.  Somebody did film that, watch again, you can see the porch light go on and you can see the camera zoom in. I hope that cat comes back and makes his yard a litter box and slaps the person HARD in the face.
> 
> There has been trouble in our community with coyotes. They not only attack domesticated animals but have been attacking small children in their own yards in broad daylight!!  I do not worry so much during the day but I am at the door with the back lights on when the dogs go out to potty.  I keep a broom and a baseball bat right there.  If something bothers my pets, I will protect them.  I don't have many wild animals come into the yard now.  I have a 88# chow that can do the job if need be.


The porch light may have been a motion detector light that comes on automatically - as most security lights are.
The zooming in can be edited in later.


----------



## Gemma (Jun 10, 2022)

win231 said:


> I don't think anyone was filming.  A security camera filmed it late at night.


Yes, you were correct.  The guy banged on his window to scare the coyote off.
Coyote vs. Cat: Fierce feline narrowly escapes its enemy in Surfside showdown


----------

